# QG18 swap into B12?



## B12Chris (Dec 14, 2011)

Could a QG18DE swap into a B12 ('89 spd) without TOOO much trouble? I'm guessing the electrical would be the main issue?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There would be a lot more issues than just the electrical. I don't believe the transmission will mount up, so you will need that and then deal with the issue of getting the half-shafts that will work with that trans and also fit the hubs of the B12. If I'm not mistaken, the QG fuel pressure is 50 psi and a lot higher than the B12's. You'll need the entire engine harness and ECM for the QG and will have to convert it to the B12's. It's a lot of work, if you ask me! It would make more sense to do a CA18DE swap or SR20DE swap if you are going to do that much work! Also, keep in mind the 1.8L's tend to blow head gaskets.


----------

